# Weekly competition 2007-33 (2,3,3OH,4,5,BF,SQ1,MG,FMC,MM,PM)



## AvGalen (Sep 24, 2007)

Let's consider this the 2nd practise competition before the World Championship:

*2x2x2*
*1. *U L' F' L U2 L U B' D2 B U' R' B' U' F2 U2 F R2 F2 R2 U2 L' F U2 F
*2. *L' D2 R2 U' R' B' D F D2 L U L' D' L2 F' L' U2 F' D' R' U R F' D' B
*3. *B' L' D' F' D2 B' D F2 L F R2 F' D2 B2 R U2 L2 U' F R2 U' B D2 L F
*4. *D2 F U F L2 D2 B' D' L2 B D F' U' L' F' U2 F2 U2 R F2 D' B D' R D'
*5. *U2 B U L' B2 D' F2 U2 F D R B2 R D2 L' F2 L2 U B' D2 B2 D B D' L'

*3x3x3*
*1. *F' D U L' R U2 F L' B F2 L' R U2 B' L2 R B F D' B2 D2 U' L U F'
*2. *R F L D2 L R2 F L2 U' L R' D' U' L' R' B F' R2 F L' R2 D' U R' D'
*3. *D' U2 B U' R D U B' F' L R2 U' R2 B2 F L2 D U' L R' U L' R2 U L'
*4. *F' L' B2 F' L2 U2 B2 D' U2 L2 D2 R' D' U B2 L R' U L' R' U2 B L2 D2 L
*5. *L2 R2 F D2 U L2 R' B L2 D U L' R F' D2 L R B2 L2 D R2 U' F D R2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B' D2 U2 L B U' L B F' L2 F L' B F2 U2 L B U' F2 U2 B2 L' R' D2 R2
*2. *B' R' U' R2 U2 B' F2 L2 B2 F2 D2 U2 L2 D2 R' D2 L' R B D L2 R' F' L' R
*3. *U' R2 U B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 R2 D B2 F2 L' F' D' B F' U2 B' F2 D2 U L' D' L
*4. *U2 R2 D U' B R F2 R' B L R' D' U2 F L U2 F D U R2 D' F2 L' U2 F'
*5. *D U2 R D U F D2 R' B' U2 B2 F U2 B' F L' D2 L' R' D' B2 U2 L' R' F

*4x4x4*
*1. *u2 U' r2 U2 f U' B' U' B' f2 F' u2 r' D2 L' F' L' R B' F D u2 U f' D' L2 r R' u' B L' R' B F' r' R u2 r2 F U'
*2. *D' f2 D2 U2 F' D2 u U f' L R2 F2 u' L r2 B2 F' D U f r f2 F' D2 r' B' f' F2 u r2 R u2 B' r D2 B f' r R u2
*3. *U r2 B' F2 u r' R' B' F2 u' L' R B f2 F D2 u U2 F R B u' L2 r2 R' F L2 D' u2 B' D f' u' r2 B2 f2 R' u2 f' F'
*4. *D2 U2 L F' D' u2 U r' R U R2 B f' F2 u' B' f2 R B' R2 B2 R' u2 R2 D' L' r2 u B' r2 R B F R2 B L' D' u L' D2
*5. *R u' U' R' D u U F2 L2 U2 F D2 L' f2 F2 D' L r' D2 U' L' R U' r2 u' L' r R' u2 f2 D2 R D B' F' r' F' L U r

*5x5x5*
*1. *R b' d L2 D2 U' f U' l' d' l2 B' b2 L r' b L2 l r' R2 f2 D L f' F' R' d' U b' F2 D' d B L U r b2 D2 b l' d' u' B' b2 f F' D B u F' r f2 r f' D' d2 u U2 F2 D'
*2. *B b' f F l' B R2 F D B f2 F' D' f' d2 R f' D2 u U2 F U2 B u' L' U2 L2 U2 L r2 F u2 b' f2 F2 L' u2 f2 D2 d' u r' B' L b r' R2 U2 R' d2 U' b r' U R' u2 U' f2 u R
*3. *B2 f L' l' D2 L2 f2 F2 R' B D2 F2 L' f2 F2 D d2 L2 u R B2 b' f F2 U2 L F D' U b D d2 B r2 D2 f r d2 r' f2 D2 R d' B f d' u' U' L l2 r2 R2 d l R' u2 U' B2 f2 F2
*4. *F2 R2 u' b2 L' U2 L2 l b f l2 F D u2 L2 l2 D' f' L2 F L2 l2 R2 b2 U B2 b f L F2 u' r2 d2 B' b2 l2 d2 U L' u2 b' l r u b' u f2 r' D2 r2 B' f L2 U' f' r2 F' u2 f D2
*5. *D' d2 F' u b2 f2 r' b L d' U R' D2 l' b r2 U' f' U B F' L2 D' d u2 L' l D2 r U2 f d b2 d2 u B' F' D' R2 b' F d' b' L2 b' F R2 d2 r R' D2 d u U b' L' f u2 B' b2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 U' B L2 D B2 U' L' D' L' U L F U' L2 F' L2 U R U R2 F L' U B2
*2. *L B' U L2 D2 R D2 L' U' L' U B2 R' F L' F' D2 L' F L U F' L' B' U

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D U L2 R' B2 R2 B2 U' B2 F' U L2 R U2 L2 R F2 D2 U' R D' U L2 R2 F2
*2. *R' D U F2 R' D' B F2 U2 L' B' F L D' U' R U' L' U L' U' R' F L2 F'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *f L2 r2 R2 f F2 U' f2 r u2 r' u2 R f2 D F u2 F' D2 U R' U' R2 U2 B2 F R' F' L2 r R B2 L R D u' U r2 R' u
*2. *U r D' u' U' B' f F' r' D2 r U2 B F U F' R D2 u2 U' f D u U' r2 R f2 D B2 f2 F2 u F R' B2 f F2 D' f2 R

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *L l r2 d2 B' f2 l' D d f2 r2 f' u2 R2 d u2 l d B b2 f2 F2 D' d2 l' R' d F2 U R B' u' b' D2 U2 L2 r' D2 u' l2 d u2 U L D2 B2 f R' u2 U' b' D2 d2 u' U' F2 l2 b2 D2 d'
*2. *L2 l2 r' R' U' L' l' R b2 f2 F2 r' D2 l' R2 U2 l u' l D d' U b' l2 r f d L' r2 d2 B2 f2 D2 u2 r U2 f' U f r' f2 L2 l' r2 R u2 r2 D2 d' u2 U L' l' r' R B2 b D b' l

*Square-1*
*1. */ 0,-3 / -2,5 / -4,4 / -4,0 / -2,2 / 6,0 / -3,0 / 5,0 / 1,4 / 0,2 / -4,4 / -4,0 / -5,2 / 0,2 / 2,4 / 0,2 /
*2. *-2,0 / 0,-1 / 6,0 / 3,0 / 0,4 / 3,5 / 3,4 / 2,2 / 0,4 / 6,0 / 0,2 / -4,3 / 0,3 / 4,0 / 6,1 / 0,5 / -3,1 /
*3. *-5,5 / 6,3 / 6,0 / -3,0 / 6,1 / 6,2 / 0,4 / -2,0 / 0,2 / 0,1 / -4,0 / 0,2 / -2,2 / 0,1 / -1,0 / 6,0 / 4,0 / -5,0
*4. *-3,-3 / 0,3 / 6,0 / 3,4 / 0,3 / 0,2 / -3,3 / 3,0 / -3,1 / -1,2 / 3,4 / 0,3 / 1,2 / 0,4 / -4,0 / 6,0 / 1,0
*5. *1,-3 / 0,3 / -4,5 / 0,3 / 0,1 / 0,3 / 0,3 / 0,3 / 6,2 / 4,0 / 0,2 / 2,0 / 1,4 / 6,3 / 0,3 / 6,3 / -3,2

*Magic *(Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*MegaMinx *(If you don't know notation, learn it from the WCA! Scrambling MegaMinx is a pain in the ....)
*1. *e C2 B2 a2 d3 e4 a d a4 c d3 B2 c2 a4 d2 B3 c3 f3 D4 e3 a2 f3 C2 b D2 A3 f b2 c4 f3 C2 E2 e2 f3 D2 C3 F4 B2 F A4 F4 B3 e3 d f C b D2 d4 a3 f2 a2 d3 a2 b4 e f3 b3 a3 c4
*2. *C2 f b3 c3 e3 f2 D2 A B e4 C3 B2 c2 d f3 D2 A2 D A4 b3 e2 d4 c2 d4 c e4 C4 a2 f e4 B c4 f2 e2 f D b a2 b a4 b2 E F3 a4 b2 E d4 B4 d2 B2 b e2 d a2 c E2 e a b4 c4
*3. *d4 a3 c4 e C4 d3 e d3 f4 D2 A4 F2 c b4 e4 f e3 a3 c2 E2 A C2 e a b3 f2 C2 a2 d F2 a c2 f3 D b3 e2 C4 F3 B a4 b4 f2 C4 f2 C4 b E3 A C4 c3 F2 B2 e4 f2 b2 E3 b3 a4 d4 e4
*4. *c3 e2 B3 C a4 b3 d3 f C4 f4 a c3 b4 E2 e2 a2 d F3 a3 d e f C2 D4 E F2 c2 d2 F4 B3 b3 a b D F4 d4 B c3 a4 e2 f2 D4 b2 e4 B d2 a b E4 A3 B D c2 b4 E c2 d4 a c3 d4
*5. *A3 f3 e B4 e4 d4 f4 D2 c b e d2 a4 f D c2 e2 d2 a4 d2 B2 d2 e C c4 E f3 C4 f3 C3 B4 A4 B c4 d F e4 d3 c b3 c3 b E D3 f a4 e3 C D C2 F3 f2 C4 a4 e4 f D d4 c2 b

*PyraMinx *(If you don't know notation, learn it from the WCA! It's really easy. The first (small) letters are for the tips, then come the normal moves)
*1. *l' r b' B U' R' B U B' U' B U R' B U' R' U L B' R
*2. *l' u' U' R L' R B R L' U L U' B U' B' U' L' R L R'
*3. *r U' B L' R' B R' B L' R U' L U L B' R' B U R' L'
*4. *r' b u' U R B' L' R' L' R B' L R' L' B R' L' B' R' L'
*5. *b' u' B U' R L' U' B' R' L' R L' U' R' L U B L' R' U'

*Fewest Moves*
*1. *D2 L2 B' F R2 B2 F' D2 U' F' L2 D' U2 L' R2 F' R2 U' L2 F' L2 D' U' R2 D F2 D2 U' R F R' U2 L2 D U' L F R D2 L U R B2 L' R' (45 moves original)
R B' L' U2 B' D U' L D' L F' L F D' R2 F' U' R2 (18 moves optimal solution, easier to apply multiple times)

I didn't make time to update the results last weekend. I will try to get 1 weeks results posted every night. They will become available at http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=607

As always: Competition starts now and ends sunday/monday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. Because the previous competition started a bit later, I will accept results for that competition untill tuesday. That means that this monday and tuesday you will be able to post results for this weeks competition as well as previous weeks competition

This weeks competition still doesn't include some Other events for competition yet because they haven't gotten 10 or more votes yet. If you want more events, please vote in that topic! Some puzzles ALMOST have the 10 votes, so you can make the difference!


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 24, 2007)

*Fewest Moves Analysis*

Reserved for Fewest Moves analysis. I will update this frequently. If you particpate in Fewest Moves, check this post to see if your results are valid!


----------



## ExoCorsair (Sep 24, 2007)

2x2x2: DNF
12.28 16.96 DNF 12.68 DNS

Didn't like these scrambles. 

3x3x3: 21.94
(16.87) (23.76) 22.52 20.55 22.75

4x4x4: 1:46.88
(2:06.83) 1:51.26 1:47.33 1:42.05 (1:40.35)

5x5x5: 2:16.61
(2:01.69) 2:18.19 2:14.84 2:16.80 (DNF)

DNF was a 2:16.xx.

Recorded my 3x3x3 solves and 5x5x5. Not sure when to upload them...


----------



## dbeyer (Sep 24, 2007)

4x4 BLD
S1. DNF --> Error in Corner Permutation. Arnaud, this was a much faster solve btw 
S2. 13:37 ... :confused:

5x5
S1. DNF --> Fast and really close


----------



## adragast (Sep 24, 2007)

3x3x3:
(34.14) 45.69 42.05 (1:01.11) 39.12
-> 42.29
quite bad compared to my usual times nowadays... the 1:01.11 was a memory leak during an OLL 

3x3x3 OH
1:20.95 (1:29.83) (1:17.86) 1:21.81 1:25.27
-> 1:22.68
quite nice times for me


----------



## Erik (Sep 24, 2007)

Erik Akkersdijk:
sq-1: 48.75, 49.72, (58.86), (34.75), 39.52=>46.00
Pyra: 14.71, 15.59, (9.66), 9.91, (POP)=>13.4
2x2: (4.28), 5.13, 5.11, 4.72, (5.19)=> 4.99 bad 
3x3: 13.11, 12.84, (14.11), (11.93), 13.65=>13.20 ok
OH: 27.90, 29.68, (29.81), (25.61), 27.28=>28.29 can someone help me looking for my killer instinct?
4x4: 58.33, (POP), (52.80), 55.58, 1:00.72=>58.21 :S
5x5: 1:48.21, (2:03.52), 1:45.83, 1:44.78, (1:39.59)=>1:46.27
--BLD--
3x3a: DNF (3:07.015) off by 3 corners which I did solve in my mind but probably in the wrong order. Done at school because I got nothing on my hands


----------



## gillesvdp (Sep 24, 2007)

Rama, let's do this together next week-end in Den Haag.
No ?


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 24, 2007)

Is there going to be a cube-meeting in The Hague?


----------



## Worms (Sep 24, 2007)

My times:

3x3
1. 22.42
2. 23.87
3. (19.05)
4. 24.13
5. (25.25)
Average-5: 23.473''

2x2
1. (6.31) PLL SKIP
2. (6.95) PLL SKIP
3. 6.45 PLL SKIP
4. 6.57 OLL SKIP
5. 6.33 PLL SKIP
Average-5: 6.45''
5 SKIPS!!!  a very very very lucky average


----------



## hdskull (Sep 25, 2007)

2x2x2: (11.06), 10.48, 9.91, (8.28), 10.47 => 10.29
Haven’t done 2x2 in like forever, I think the time shows it, haha. I've been concentrating on 3x3 as u can see that my OH times improved a lot.
3x3x3: 20.78, 22.09, (17.84), (22.66), 22.47 => 21.78 
Pretty consistent, 17 was PLL skip, first one ever got for this weekly contest.
3x3x3 OH: (40.72), 35.89, (31.14), 39.20, 37.06 => 37.38
2x2x2 BLD: 1:27.27, 2:00.41 => 1:27.27
3x3x3 BLD: 4:56.23, 5:36.92 => 4:56.23


----------



## Jack (Sep 25, 2007)

Jack Moseley

2x2x2
Average: 6.80
Times: (9.36), 6.27, 5.50, 8.63, (4.34)

The last solve was lucky. I found the solves fairly average.

3x3x3
Average: 19.52
Times: (14.65), 19.62, (22.81), 21.18, 17.77

2 E perms... I was really hoping for better, even though I have now reached a sub 18 average of 10, I still can't get sub 19 in these competitions.

3x3x3 OH
Average: 31.50
Times: 33.11, (22.41), 33.05, (34.40), 28.33

22.41 was a PLL skip.

4x4x4
Average: 1:17.35
Times: 1:14.61, 1:18.59 P, (1:29.94 O), (1:14.34), 1:18.86

Awesome, sub 80!

5x5x5
Average: 2:55.00
Times: 2:52.72, (3:21.27), (2:16.59), 3:02.56, 2:49.71

Wow! Not too amazing, except for the second solve, which was awesome! Pretty fast centers (around 40 seconds I think), very fast and smooth edge pairing (done at 1:50, meaning 70 second edges), and 26 second 3x3x3 solve, which is pretty fast for me on the 5x5.

Square-1
Average: 1:01.50
Times: 49.86, (49.75), (1:15.72), 1:06.96, 1:07.68

Parity on the third and fifth solves.

Megaminx
Average: 2:39.59
Times: (2:16.66), 2:42.05, 2:32.71, (2:47.65), 2:44.02

Awesome! 

FMC
35 moves
2x2x2: y2 F L2 U L' R' F L2
Double x-cross: x' U L' U2 L F' R' F2
3rd pair: U' F U' F' U2 F' L F L'
4th pair: B U' B'
COLL: y' F R F' L F R' F' L'
PLL: U2

I had to do the 2x2x2 a bit weird, and insert the 3rd pair in 3 times as many moves as it could have been to get the PLL skip...

BLD

2x2x2: 52.18
2x2x2: DNF (2:27)

The second one I memorised wrong about 3 times and spent around a loooong time solving orientation.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Sep 25, 2007)

Magic: 1.79
1.75 1.83 (1.61) (45.69) 1.79

Finally fixed it! Now off to fix my Master Magic.

Pyraminx: 55.61
(1:41.23) (17.43) 52.58 1:03.23 51.04

Need one that doesn't pop. T_T


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 25, 2007)

Dan Cohen

2x2x2 
(10.71), 8.97, 8.77, (8.15), 9.27 --> 9.00
ew.

3x3x3
(19.69), 19.61, 19.55, (12.65), 19.28 -->19.48
w00t. Non-lucky PB! Great solve, ok avg.

3x3x3 OH
48.88, 53.47, (54.06), 52.88, (44.08) --> 51.74
i always forget to post this.

4x4x4
1:16.25 P, 1:20.59 O, (1:20.83 O), (1:15.68 O), 1:17.13 --> 1:17.99
sweet. I need to do this good at Pleasantville... or better 

5x5x5
(2:10.18), 2:33.88, (2:37.83), 2:31.25, 2:23.16 --> 2:29.43
Apparently my Rubik's sucks. O well, back to the new ES

Square-1
1:22.46, 1:04.19, (1:43.33), (1:01.47), 1:13.58 --> 1:13.74

Pyraminx
(16.25), 9.75, (9.05), 12.66, 14.15 --> 12.19
good avg.

2x2x2 BLD
1. 39.69
2. 42.56


----------



## edd5190 (Sep 25, 2007)

Magic: 2.78, 1.87, (1.77), 1.82, (DNF) Average: 2.15
I was hoping for sub-2, 2.78 and DNF were 6-flip mistakes...

3x3: 17.79, 23.27, 21.94, (32.35), (15.00) Average: 21.00
Ugh pops and lockups, what can I say?

3x3 OH: 42.32, (33.22), (43.58), 39.65, 38.87 Average: 40.28
Good, but I was kinda hoping for sub-40

2x2: (7.71), 8.58, 9.66, (DNF), 13.08 Average: 10.44
I never practice 2x2 anymore... DNF was mistake on permutation step in Guimond method. Umm. Just like ExoCorsair said, I didn't like the scrambles

2x2 BLD: DNF, DNF
I hate the messed up color scheme on ES 2x2's

3x3 BLD: 3:50 DNF, 3:35.58 Best: 3:35.58
AAHHH that first wan was very close, only LF and RB edges flipped. Not sure what happened there.

4x4 BLD: DNS, DNS
I will do an actual attempt when I get an ES 4x4


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 25, 2007)

> 2x2x2: DNF
> 12.28 16.96 DNF 12.68 DNS
> 
> Didn't like these scrambles.


 


> 2x2: (7.71), 8.58, 9.66, (DNF), 13.08 Average: 10.44
> I never practice 2x2 anymore... DNF was mistake on permutation step in Guimond method. Umm. Just like ExoCorsair said, I didn't like the scrambles


 


> 2x2
> 1. (6.31) PLL SKIP
> 2. (6.95) PLL SKIP
> 3. 6.45 PLL SKIP
> ...


 
Maybe Worms found a better method?


----------



## rafal (Sep 25, 2007)

Rafal Guzewicz

*3x3x3*
Average: 19.01
Times: (21.74), 16.20, 19.90, (15.88), 20.94
*4x4x4*
Average: 1:18.61
Times: (1:25.61), 1:20.86, (1:12.13), 1:17.24, 1:17.72
*5x5x5*
Average: 2:14.35
Times: (2:19.89), 2:18.38, 2:14.02, 2:10.65, (2:06.56)
*3x3x3 BLD*
Best: 1:26.93
Times: 1:26.93, 2:18.44
*4x4x4 BLD*
Best: 7:53.90
Times: 7:53.90, DNF
*5x5x5 BLD*
Best: DNF
Times: DNF, DNF


----------



## mrCage (Sep 25, 2007)

FMC quick solution (15 mins):

D2 B' D' B U L' B [7-pseudo 2x2x3]
U' L2 U B' U2 B L' U' L2 U L U' L [20-completes pseudo f2l]
U B L B' L' U' [26-solves LL corners and 1 edge]
U2 L F B' U2 F' B L U2 [34-easy edge 3-cycle]
R' [35-corrects pseudoness]

Another solution with inertion potential is like so:

D2 B' D' B U L' B [7 - same pseudo 2x2x3]
U' F U' F' [11 - completes 1st layer]
B D2 F' D' F D' B' L2 [19 - twist 3 last corners while fix one edge]
R' [20 - correct pseudoness]

(Then i have to fix 5 edges with insertions or other short alg.)

Direct solving the 5 edges (before R')
D2 R2 F R2 D2 L2 B L2
U2 L F B' U2 F' B L U2 [same 3-cycle i ended first solution with ;-)]

-Per


----------



## tim (Sep 25, 2007)

Tim Habermaas

*3x3x3*
Average: 22.50
Times: 22.81 22.67 (23.53) 22.01 (21.44)


*3x3x3 BLD*
Best: 2:10.15 min
1.) 2:10.15 min
2.) 2:20.86 min

pretty good 

*3x3x3 multi bld*
4/4: 20:40 min (using the 3x3x3 scrambles)
2/2: 6:10 min (using the 3x3x3 oh scrambles)
vote here for multi bld please


----------



## joey (Sep 25, 2007)

rafal said:


> Rafal Guzewicz
> *3x3x3 BLD*
> Best: 1:26.93
> Times: 1:26.93, 2:18.44



What method are you doing? 3-cycle?

Good work tim!

I hope have some results for the comp soon.


----------



## h3ndrik (Sep 25, 2007)

hendrik wache
*3x3x3*
Average:52.35
Times: (43.11) 44.82 62.50 (73.47) 49.72


----------



## dbeyer (Sep 26, 2007)

3x3: 
19.76, 24.69, 22.13, 34.71 (POP), 27.88


----------



## roy14692 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Times*

Roy14692
Average:41.94
Times(36.23), (45.40), 40.77, 41.31, 43.75


----------



## roy14692 (Sep 26, 2007)

*im sorry*

im sorry it was a 3x3x3 comperirion iam the last message


----------



## AbelBrata (Sep 26, 2007)

3x3x3: 21.16, 19.90, 19.75, (23.78), (17.56) --> 20.26 , no lucky solves
3x3x3 OH: (45.87), 53.98, 56.42, 49.94, (59.46) --> 53.44 , no lucky solves

I'm back after a year of absence... About my times...well, not much improvement since i rarely practice during this year


----------



## rafal (Sep 26, 2007)

> What method are you doing? 3-cycle?


I use 3-cycle for corners and M2 for edges.


----------



## dudemanpp (Sep 26, 2007)

*2x2x2*: (10.51) 8.83 (7.54) 9.46 9.57= 9.29
*3x3x3*: 23.03 (20.70) 21.58 23.06 (24.71) = 22.56
*3x3x3_oh*: 47.94 (36.73) 45.53 44.01 (50.78) = 45.83
*4x4x4*: (1:51.40) 1:48.60 1:51.81 (2:08.72) 1:55.47= 1:42.35


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 26, 2007)

I had nothing to do tonight so I decided to practise Fewest Moves. I think I did everything right and will probably never beat this one unless I get lucky.

Name: Arnaud van Galen

Fewest Moves = 29! 
Solution: L' F' L B' L' F L D2 B U' B' D L B L2 U2 L2 U' B' L U' L' R F2 R' L D2 B R'
Explanation:
Perfrom inverse scramble: R2 U F R2 D F' L' F L' D L' U D' B U2 L B R'
FR-Edge: R
Cross Piece 1: B'
PLL (edge 3-cycle insertion): D2 L' R F2 R' L
Cross Piece 2: U L'
Prepare FL and BL Edges: B
Cross Piece 3 + FL-Corner: U L2
Cross Piece 4 + BL-Corner + FL-Edge: U2 L
BL-Edge: L B' L'
FR-Corner: D' B U
Finally insert BR-edge+BR-corner: B' D2 B
OLL: B' L' F' L B L' F L

Per, I hope your are proud of this one. I know I am!


----------



## joey (Sep 26, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> Fewest Moves = 29!



29! = 8841761993739701954543616000000
Are you sure you calculated that right?



AvGalen said:


> Per, I hope your are proud of this one. I know I am!


Either having a crush on Per, or being his son, I think I can also anwser this question.
I am very proud of you! That solution is great, and using insertions aswell! Well done Arnaud, best wishes for WC!


----------



## Jack (Sep 26, 2007)

Yeah, good job Arnaud! Sub 30 is really good. I should try an inverse scramble, I forgot about that. I also still have not used insertions yet, I should try one next time.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 26, 2007)

Sub 30 on Fewest Moves feels great. Now I wonder how sub 25, sub 20 and sub 15  feel.

My previous record was 31 and that was a bit lucky. This one was "completely" my own work!

17 move F2L
8 move OLL (2 moves cancel out)
9 move PLL (3 moves saved because I used insertions)


----------



## hdskull (Sep 27, 2007)

great job arnaud!


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Sep 27, 2007)

3x3x3
Average: 22.68
Times: 21.62, (28.57), (20.41), 24.08, 22.33

Ownage


----------



## Lofty (Sep 28, 2007)

Brian Loftus
3x3x3: (38.49) 31.15 29.98 27.62 (22.57) = 29.58
3x3x3 OH: (27.72) 30.60 30.51 29.02 (31.69) = 30.04 (arggh so close to my first sub 30 avg!!!)


----------



## hdskull (Sep 28, 2007)

Lofty said:


> Brian Loftus
> 3x3x3: (38.49) 31.15 29.98 27.62 (22.57) = 29.58
> 3x3x3 OH: (27.72) 30.60 30.51 29.02 (31.69) = 30.04 (arggh so close to my first sub 30 avg!!!)



do u OH all day or something ? cuz like it's just as fast as ur 2H, hahaha, really good times though.


----------



## Lofty (Sep 28, 2007)

hdskull said:


> Lofty said:
> 
> 
> > Brian Loftus
> ...



Yes I do do OH all day!
And it didn't help that I had been warming up OH and then did the speed solves.. . had i warmed up the 2h it would have been sub-25. Its really only so close because I have extremely good look ahead OH and absolutely no look ahead on 2h.


----------



## mrCage (Sep 28, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> I had nothing to do tonight so I decided to practise Fewest Moves. I think I did everything right and will probably never beat this one unless I get lucky.
> 
> Name: Arnaud van Galen
> 
> ...



Hi 

With a good skeleton and reasonably ok "2 inserted 3-cycles" it aint all that hard to beat 29 on a regular basis. Insertions become routine/mechanical work after a while. The hardest part by far is constructing good skeletons ;-)

-Per


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 28, 2007)

Well, I have no experience building good skeletons. For me, so far a good solution was a good torso (F2L) with a reisonable good head (Last Layer). I really need the entire hour to find a good solution. Building the torso has a lot of freedom and fun. The head is more routine.

I will start experimenting with skeletons after Worlds.

Hopefully you and I will meet a week later at the Dutch Open. (no Fewest Moves on the list, but that might change or become unofficial)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi. My name is Marie Hughey, and I'm Mike's 8-year-old daughter. I just learned to solve the 3x3x3 3 days ago, so I thought I'd compete.

name: Marie Hughey
3x3x3: (2:42.20) 2:41.41 2:30.65 (2:29.50) 2:39.33 = 2:37.13


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm very proud of my oldest daughter. And I have a 6-year-old daughter who is also learning - she can do the first layer without any help, and the F2L with just a little coaching. Hopefully you'll hear from her soon as well.

Anyway, here are my times this week (trying not to be such a space hog with my entry this time):

name: Mike Hughey
2x2x2: 10.64 (17.23) (10.17) 12.41 12.72 = 11.92
Dropped the cube on the second one - it would have been the fastest one otherwise.

3x3x3: 33.14 36.10 (49.35) 36.20 (32.22) = 35.15

3x3x3 OH: 1:20.51 1:11.00 1:10.73 (1:36.04) (59.11) = 1:14.08
My first sub-1-minute OH solve ever without a skipped step!

4x4x4: (2:19.47 O) 2:08.23 2:06.43 P 2:08.03 O (2:05.49) = 2:07.56
I'm getting faster at edge-matching - that's what's helping.

5x5x5: (3:17.07) 3:33.90 3:28.64 (4:05.46) 3:45.48 = 3:36.01
Wow! The 3:17 is my new PB. I didn't skip any steps on it - it was just a really smooth solve. Edge-matching is the difference - allowing r2 instead of r in Arnaud's method has really helped me see things better.

BLD:
2x2x2: 1:04.92 1:31.45 = 1:04.92
3x3x3: DNF(3:36.59) 3:43.54 = 3:43.54
4x4x4: DNF(24:47.31) DNF(25:34.50) = DNF
5x5x5: 53:26.73 DNF(51:59.67) = 53:26.73
Too many DNFs for my taste, but I'm getting faster. Memorization times: 4x4x4(10:30, 11:30), 5x5x5(25:00, 24:45). First DNF on 4x4x4 was 3 edges mis-cycled - I used the wrong piece for the letter "V". Second DNF on 4x4x4 was 2 centers swapped - I have no idea how I got that! DNF on second 5x5x5 was 3 wing edges cycled - when I did a setup move for the first cycle, I didn't realize I was moving one of the other pieces.  Anyway, 53:26.73 is my new PB.

Fewest moves: 41 moves (hooray!)
2x2x2: B' D' U' R B' R2
2x2x3: L' U L' F2 U F
3rd pair: U' L U L' U'
4th pair: L2 U L' U' B' U' B
OLL: F U F' U F U2 F'
PLL: U2 L F' L B2 L' F L B2 L2
Found this in just 8 minutes. Then I spent the rest of my time trying to make B' D' U' R B' R2 L' U L' F2 U L F work, but never really managed it. I was really proud of this until Arnaud did it in 29 moves.


----------



## joey (Sep 28, 2007)

*3x3:* 18.56 20.84 20.30 (23.06) (15.83 PLL skip) *Average:* 19.90
Need more practice, havn't had much time recently.

*2x2 BLD:* DNF 25.47 *Best* 25.47
The first was a 33.77 DNF, I think I messed up my left handed T-perm. The 25.47 is a new PB! 

*3x3 BLD:* 1:36.69 DNF *Best:* 1:36.69
 The DNF was a 1:06.88, because I was too excited about the previous solve and couldn't concentrate!


----------



## ExoCorsair (Sep 28, 2007)

Mike Hughey said:


> Hi. My name is Marie Hughey, and I'm Mike's 8-year-old daughter. I just learned to solve the 3x3x3 3 days ago, so I thought I'd compete.



Hi, welcome to the forums.

Will you not register your own username?


----------



## guusrs (Sep 28, 2007)

*FMC for Weekly competition 2007-33*

Hi guys,

my solution to 1 hour FMC 2007-33: 
pseudo 2x2x2: D2 B' D' (3)
pseudo 2x2x3: U' B' R B R' B' L B' U (9)
pseudo F2L: F' U' L2 U L' F (6)
LL: D' L2 D B L' D' L' D L B (10)
correction: L R' (2)
total: 30 moves

comment: I noticed the 7 move 2x2x3 like Per did but this left bad oriented edges. My 12 move 2x2x3 gave a much better F2L (18 moves) and a LL with oriented edges which could be solved in 10 moves

Congratulations Arnaud, I'm also very proud of you. In no way it will be easy to beat you in Budapest!

see ya guys 

Guus


----------



## Sin-H (Sep 29, 2007)

2x2x2
Average: 8.55
Times: 7.52 (9.80) 9.10 9.02 (6.21)

Average is okay, the times are not... the last solve saved my average...

3x3x3
Average: 15.02
Times: 14.79 (15.79) (12.33) 15.62 14.65

My best average so far...

3x3x3 OH:
Average: 35.92
Times: (38.64) (30.29) 35.97 37.40 34.39


----------



## Callum (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi, my name is Callum and I am Jack's 8 year old brother I avrage sub-40 but I got really bad solves.

3x3x3
Average: 44.69
Times: 47.96, (52.34), 43.65, (41.28), 42.46

2x2x2
Average: 18.38
Times: 20.56, (15.86), 16.83, (25.02), 17.77


----------



## mrCage (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi 

Many good fewest moves solutions here, so i had another go to improve my first attempts:

R' D2 R B2 U L' U2 D B U' F2 R2 F L F' R' F L' R2 F' R' F2 R2 U' R' U2 F' U' F 

Breakdown steps:

R' D2 R B2 U L' U2 D B U' (10-2x2x3 block)
F2 R F R2 (14-adds another greedy block)
F' R' F' R (18-completes f2l)
R' F' R2 U' R' U2 F' U' F (24-fliptwist to leave 3 unsolved corners)

So far:
R' D2 R B2 U L' U2 D B U' F2 R F.R2 F' R' F2 R2 U' R' U2 F' U' F 

Now insert F' R F L F' R' F L' at the dot to fix corners, totally 29. Efficient but not a direct solution :-o

-Per


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 29, 2007)

I finished up the rest. I can't do megaminx though. I need a better one.

3x3 BLD
1. 2:21.52
2. DNF

first M2 solve for a comp. My memo is really bad now. I need to practice that more.

Magic
1.43, 1.56, (1.31), (2.18), 1.38 => 1.46

w00t fixed it this morning


----------



## gillesvdp (Sep 30, 2007)

*Gilles van den Peereboom*

*3x3 OH: 24.36 seconds*
Times: 23.69, 22.75, 26.63, 27.38, 20.05


*Rama Temmink*

*3x3 OH: 23.15 seconds*
Times: 23.17, 22.53, 23.74, 28.09, 20.85

Quote:
Rama and I did this together at his place. We were racing for each solve. (Rama is crazy you know  Ok me too )

EDIT: Look how our times are so close to each other, except for the 4th one unfortunately. ;-)


----------



## jeff081692 (Oct 1, 2007)

Jefferson James

3x3x3
Average= 31.02
30.94, 31.36, (29.17), (38.17), 30.74

I remember when I use to get solves in the 30s when i averaged in 40s they didn't come by often now im starting to get 20s so im glad im improving.

4x4x4
Average= 3:20.12
3:20.56, (2:36.06), 2:59.95, 3:12.49, (3:27.32)
New PB cool.


----------



## vlarsen (Oct 1, 2007)

Victor Larsen

3x3x3 
Average: 46.30
Times: (41.14), (52.21), 48.43, 43.75, 46.68

This is my best competition time yet.

3x3x3 OH
Average: 129.05
Times: 126.98, 139.75, (143.12), 120.43, (106.79)

Wow, nearly 2 minutes here on my third OH try ever.


3x3x3 BLD
Best: DNF
Times: DNF, DNF
The first was in around 20 minutes and looked terrible at the end.
The second was in 32 minutes and I only messed up the very last corner flipping. I was so sure I had this one; half of the way through the edges I realized I moved the wrong one in the second switch, so I had to think through the order to find where I put it and move it back. But then at the very end I messed it up. Dang.


----------



## dbeyer (Oct 1, 2007)

Gilles, when do you arrive in Budapest?! Chris Hardwick and I have already arrived. It's so much fun! We'll have to meet, and try to hang out sometime pre-competition!!


----------



## gillesvdp (Oct 1, 2007)

Thursday evening ;-)
See you soon !!!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 2, 2007)

2x2x2:
6.71 (9.41) 7.44 (6.63) 8.01 > 7.39
Okay...

3x3x3:
(37.03) (16.76) 19.79 17.89 22.18 > 19.95
Bad.

OH:
37.24 39.98 32.01 (42.78) (31.34) > 36.41
Not too bad, but bad nonetheless.

4x4x4
(1:14.19) 1:28.74 1:30.13 1:22.73 (1:34.66) > 1:27.20
Acceptable.

5x5x5
3:26.09 3:18.19 (2:49.71) (3:26.90) 2:56.65 > 3:13.64
Nice!

2x2x2 BLD
DNF[43.15] 55.05
Ow.

3x3x3 BLD
DNF[2:10.40, 3-edge cycle] 2:10.53
Nearly acceptable

Pyraminx:
(26.16) (11.11) 12.15 15.93 20.18 > 16.09
Humph.

Megaminx: 2:37.89 DNS DNS DNS DNS > DNF
Scrambling was terrible...

Magic:
3.82 (DNF) 2.93 (2.51) 2.75 > 3.17
"Just don't DNF... Just don't DNF..."

Square-1
3:24.04 2:14.42 DNS DNS DNS > DNF
Waaaay out of practice and too many mistakes...

4x4x4 BLD
DNF[14:07.09, off by a 3-center-cycle, so only one bad setup...] DNS yet


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 2, 2007)

Sorry for the louzy layout. I have no spare time 

2x2x2 = (10.29) 9.00 8.98 8.86 (8.71) = 8.95
3x3x3 = 26.03 (27.18) 26.57 24.79 (23.95) = 25.80
3x3x3_oh = 50.09 49.02 46.88 (40.64) (53.66) = 48.66
4x4x4 = 1:48.73(O) (2:04.64)(P) 1:52.26(O) 1:43.14(P) (1:42.09) = 1:48.04
5x5x5 = 2:57.37 3:07.09 (3:08.57) 3:07.24 (2:54.11) = 3:03.90
2x2x2_bf = DNF, 1:16.35 = 1:16.35
3x3x3_bf = DNF, DNF = DNF
Square-1 = (1:34.71) 1:49.00(P) 2:02.35(P) (2:27.98)(P) 2:01.07(P) = 1:57.47
Magic = 2.57 1.79 (4.89) (1.70) 2.26 = 2.21
MegaMinx = 4:39.09 (4:34.17) (5:26.03) 4:51.01 5:13.87 = 4:54.66
PyraMinx = 14.97 (10.09) 15.95 13.71 (20.71) = 14.88
Fewest Moves = 29, see previous post


----------

